# What's wrong with her ear??



## silver_angel707 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi! My german shepherd gave birth to 4 beautiful puppies about a month ago. ? All puppies including mommy are doing fine.? I recently noticed that one of the puppies' ears is different. The right ear is smaller than the left? I'm a bit worried now. Will it still grow?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Can you get a better photo? It could be the ear didn't grow right in the uterus or maybe mom got too rough during whelping or cleaning and chewed it off.


----------



## silver_angel707 (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm not sure if this is better, but can you see the right ear? :crying:


----------



## silver_angel707 (Jul 20, 2017)

Here's another photo.


----------



## silver_angel707 (Jul 20, 2017)

not sure if this is better... can you see the difference?


----------

